# Mayones opinions?



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 16, 2019)

Thinking about taking the jump and spend some serious cash on a Mayonse Duvell. I’ve read reviews and watched YouTube videos but I want your guys opinions. How are they? What’s neck shape/feel like? Build quality worth the price? 

Thanks for any info and help


----------



## GXPO (Apr 17, 2019)

If you have 6000+ posts I feel like you probably know the general opinion of Mayones on the forum 

I couldn't get on with my Regius but that wasn't because it wasn't a very well made guitar. The Setius I had again was well made, but the G string would not stay in tune (a pretty common issue which I just didn't know how to deal with at the time) and the neck wood would dent if you even looked at it sideways. In general, the reviews are incredibly favourable.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 17, 2019)

The bunch of them I played over time was impeccable after the Musicstore period. Typically, I tend not to gel with the Regius too much, in spite of it being a great guitar, could never put my finger on "why", and that isn't as common on the Setius / Legend, which I tend to dig a lot more, yet it is all down to personal tastes.

Objectively, what I came across was very well built, with some really nice attention to detail while feeling and actually being quite sturdy. Neck shape has some girth to it, but it leans towards the "shreddy" side for the most part, without humongous shoulders or an overly large "flat" center section. Worth a shot, IMO!


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a Duvell QATSI and it’s great if what you’re after is a modern superstrat similar to a RG. There is not a single quality flaw and it’s just a very well built guitar as a whole. The neck on mine is very thin, not unlike an Ibanez Wizard neck, but rounder and very comfortable. 

Worth the price? That one can only be answered by you. If you have the cash to spare and want a flawless instrument, yes it is in my opinion. Otherwise, there is plenty of other options that are very good for less money.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 17, 2019)

Super well built. Great choice if it’s in your budget and you don’t need hype options like fan fret. Well I guess only fan fret. That fan fret upcharge is brutal.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 17, 2019)

A lot of their upcharges are brutal
https://axepalace.com/guitars/mayon...es-regius-custom-order-form.html#.XLcrhrYZM3g

They are really good guitars, I just didn't gel with the lack of forearm contour/bevel.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 17, 2019)

Duvells are probably the best Mayo to buy these days in terms of bang for the buck, even though I prefer my Regiuses (Regii?). The forearm area has never bothered me but I could definitely see why it would bug some people.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 17, 2019)

How would they stack up against EBMM, ESP, Ibanez prestige, which are some on my favorites I have owned. Right now I’m just using Agile’s for all my 7 needs ( which are awesome for the money imho)


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 17, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> How would they stack up against EBMM, ESP, Ibanez prestige, which are some on my favorites I have owned. Right now I’m just using Agile’s for all my 7 needs ( which are awesome for the money imho)



= to bfr ebmm. High end Japanese esp. >>>> Ibanez prestige.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> How would they stack up against EBMM, ESP, Ibanez prestige, which are some on my favorites I have owned. Right now I’m just using Agile’s for all my 7 needs ( which are awesome for the money imho)



On par with the best EBMM stuff, comparable to "real" ESP and ESP USA (better than E-II), and better than just about all non-J.Custom or non-Sugi Ibanez. 

If you gel with the neck shapes, bodies, and aesthetics they're hard to beat.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 17, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> How would they stack up against EBMM, ESP, Ibanez prestige, which are some on my favorites I have owned. Right now I’m just using Agile’s for all my 7 needs ( which are awesome for the money imho)



Like Max said, on par with EBMM most high end. Much better than your run of the mill prestige.

The only guitars I owned that I liked just as much or more than Mayones was Suhr. IMO Suhr's feel and quality are an industry benchmark. If I was to ever spend that much money on a guitar again, I would go the Suhr modern route. 

Never owned an ESP though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## MSS (Apr 17, 2019)

I think they are outstanding guitars in that price range. The action will arrive nice and low. The necks are a fast c shape. The fit and finish is excellent. I am lucky enough to have a few guitars from different manufacturers and luthiers and the Mayones Duvell gets the most playing time. If you keep an eye out you can pick up a 7 string for around $2500. I am in the states but I ordered a Mayones Gothic 7 Duvell from omega.be via Reverb. You can get to them on facebook and work out a good deal. If I get another at some point I will order it right from their site to get it even cheaper. You will pay a 6% duty keep in mind. I got mine in 5 days too. Pretty good service.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Thinking about taking the jump and spend some serious cash on a Mayonse Duvell. I’ve read reviews and watched YouTube videos but I want your guys opinions. How are they? What’s neck shape/feel like? Build quality worth the price?
> 
> Thanks for any info and help




Play before you buy. 

When you walk in to a store you're about to spend serious money in (whatever is serious to you, if you work hard for $500, that's serious). Try every option avaliable to you then make your decision.

When I bought my last 7 I played about 3 or 4 different Mayones, 2 were master built. All of them were impeccable. But I ended up walking away with a used custom shop schecter.

The schecter was worth the same if it was new but it was used and heavily discounted so I couldn't justify the 2 grand more for a mayones that didn't make me feel as good even if it was shiny and new.

Mayones are absolutely superb, well crafted guitars. But try everything you can before dropping any amount of money you hold dear to yourself.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm not a fan of the ones I've played, which isn't many because i'm not a fan of the ones I've played. 

I think we got Mayones here in the UK before they really hit the US and I used to doubt the build quality, it wasn't up to what it's reputation suggested, but I wonder whether I'd tried them before the "hype" started. The build quality is not an issue with the up to date ones but the playability/setup was no better than any other high end guitar on a shop wall.

I'd definitely need to "try before I buy" given the competition at that price point and I highly doubt that I'd be walking out with a Mayones unless they've changed significantly in recent times.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 18, 2019)

I bought a Setius back in 2013 and it’s a fantastic guitar, still my main. I think that was around peak-hype on the forum as bulb still posted regularly and I believe was playing Mayones at the time (or recently moved on, I forget). The Duvell wasn’t out yet if I recall correctly.

I think their older stuff supposedly wasn’t as high end, or less highly regarded. I haven’t put much research into it though. You can recognise some of their older guitars as they have wooden control cavity covers.

I’ve only ever played my own Setius. I’m told the Regius is quite different given its neck thru with many more pieces in the neck, flat top, etc. 

Mine was not set up very good, but that was easily remedied. It’s a left handed guitar so I imagine the shop I bought it from didn’t do anything to it after they got it from Poland.

Also the volume pot was a bit wonky so I replaced that. I can’t think of any other faults, other than coming stock with a JB7 in the bridge but I guess that’s personal taste.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2019)

Yeah, Mayones quality and consistency (both materials and completed instruments) jumped up considerably around 10 years ago or so.


----------



## AltecGreen (Apr 18, 2019)

Mayones was the first high-end guitar I ever bought. It was 2012 Setius leftover from the NAMM show. I got it for a low price directly from the distributor since the hype was still building. The guitar was a revelation and the neck was fantastic. The set-up was good but as I've had the opportunity to own many more guitars, in hindsight the set-up was so-so on that guitar. The bones of the guitar was great although I grew to hate the pickups. I recently sold that guitar because I bought better guitars. 

I ordered a custom Mayones bass and a seven string Regius soon after and those were much better in build quality overall. I love them and still have them but I discovered much better guitars. On the bass side, my Marleaux Constat is superior to the Mayones in almost every way for about the same money. I sold the Setius because my Zerbeus was better built, had better set-up and playabilty, and more flexible in range of tones, etc. The money from the Setius went into the G-Life DSG I just bought and that guitar is nearly perfect. The set-up is so good the guitar came with sub-millimeter action and played flawlessly. 

I can still recommend Mayones because they make high quality instruments and the newer ones are very nice. There is a certain style that is unique to Mayones and that counts for a lot. However, I would not put their set-up and playability up against the best like Suhr or G-Life. This can be fixed by having the guitar taken to someone good but that is an extra expense ones has to consider. The competition in the space that Mayones occupies is very fierce and there are a lot of brands to consider. For the OP, if you have your heart set on one, I would go try one out. The necks on the various Mayones models are all a bit different. I liked the Setius profile more than the one on the Regius for example.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 18, 2019)

I enjoy a good Mayones but their prices have gotten a bit ridiculous. IMO their niche should be in the $1500-$2500 realm. With some of their prices 5-6 k+ nowdays for their higher end models it seems like they are trying to push more into the boutique realm with the likes of Fibenare, PRS private stock/artist, Gustavsson, Suhr etc. and they just aren't there and that's not their customer base.


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> A lot of their upcharges are brutal
> https://axepalace.com/guitars/mayon...es-regius-custom-order-form.html#.XLcrhrYZM3g
> 
> They are really good guitars, I just didn't gel with the lack of forearm contour/bevel.


Wow they actually do normal inlays! I thought they had some kind of religious objection or something!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 18, 2019)

Dyingsea said:


> I enjoy a good Mayones but their prices have gotten a bit ridiculous. IMO their niche should be in the $1500-$2500 realm. With some of their prices 5-6 k+ nowdays for their higher end models it seems like they are trying to push more into the boutique realm with the likes of Fibenare, PRS private stock/artist, Gustavsson, Suhr etc. and they just aren't there and that's not their customer base.


a lot of that is dealer upcharges for us poor schmucks in the usa. they rarely go over 4k in europe (and those are their masterbuilt from what i've seen) .


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Apr 19, 2019)

I just grabbed a Duvell for a great price. The build quality is incredible and the guitar plays beautifully. I will definitely be buying more. If they are worth the price tag is up to you. It's amazingly well built. Pretty sure you can find then for decent prices used.


----------



## skmanga (Apr 20, 2019)

pls delete


----------



## InHiding (May 2, 2019)

I gotta say I'm disappointed with one Duvell I bought new late last year. It's a 6 string Duvell Elite and it came out of the factory with one neck bolt stripped. That's just unacceptable! Also I tried to set it for a drop A tuning with a 62 gauge 6th string. It doesn't fit the nut. I'm not sure if even a 60 would fit. I do not like the idea of filing anything, but maybe it needs to be done.

Personally I would also like if the bridges were installed a little further, even 1 mm would help. Not sure if it would mess up it for some people if they tune up.

The 25.4" is not a good guitar to begin with if you want to tune down.


----------



## LeoLmX (May 2, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I gotta say I'm disappointed with one Duvell I bought new late last year. It's a 6 string Duvell Elite and it came out of the factory with one neck bolt stripped. That's just unacceptable! Also I tried to set it for a drop A tuning with a 62 gauge 6th string. It doesn't fit the nut. It's only a 62, what the...? The 25.4" is not a good guitar if you want to tune down. Not sure if the 27" is better, obviously it should be. I just like the 25.4" playability so much more.
> 
> Personally I would also like if the bridges were installed a little further, even 1 mm would help. Not sure if it would mess up it for some people if they tune up.



It's not "only a 62", that is a huge string! You most definitely have to file the nut to a proper size to fit that thing. I have a Duvell Elite 7 with the same scale length as yours (25.4) and I can safely say that I do not have any issues with tuning, and I play in drop A with a 60. The neck bolt stripped is a bummer though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 2, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I gotta say I'm disappointed with one Duvell I bought new late last year. It's a 6 string Duvell Elite and it came out of the factory with one neck bolt stripped. That's just unacceptable! Also I tried to set it for a drop A tuning with a 62 gauge 6th string. It doesn't fit the nut. I'm not sure if even a 60 would fit. I do not like the idea of filing anything, but maybe it needs to be done.
> 
> Personally I would also like if the bridges were installed a little further, even 1 mm would help. Not sure if it would mess up it for some people if they tune up.
> 
> The 25.4" is not a good guitar to begin with if you want to tune down.



A neck-bolt being stripped is definitely bad, no question; however, your other concerns are not at all actual concerns. If you buy a 6-string (99% of which will come in E-Standard with either a 42 or 46 for the low E) and the nut will fit a 62 gauge string without filing then *that *itself would be a problem--you don't want to buy a new guitar in E standard and have a 62 gauge string fit the nut without issue. When you go up in string gauges, especially from a 46 to a 62 you will 100% require a filing of the nut, that's just normal and expected. 

The scale length is personal preference. Down-tuning how far (Drop Db, C, B, Bb, A, lower)? The majority of down-tuned 6-string guitars are on scale lengths between 24.75-25.5. A scale length of 25.4" on a 6-string is more than adequate for most people, even if they are tuning down quite low. If you want to downtune a 6 really low then you can buy a baritone scale 6, what were you expecting exactly?


----------



## jephjacques (May 2, 2019)

I also have a Duvell that arrived with two neck bolts stripped. It's apparently a Thing. :\


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 2, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> I also have a Duvell that arrived with two neck bolts stripped. It's apparently a Thing. :\


It might be something with the alloy used in these black bolts. I remember few years ago, when i was ordering my first Skervesen, i wanted black bolts and i’d been told that they (Skerv) use only steel/chrome/dunnowhichmetal bolts because the black ones can strip or break. My


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 7, 2019)

Necrobumping this to say I disassembled my Duvell and found the source of the neck screw issue- the last two screws go into a SUPER thin tab at the end of the neck that runs under the neck pickup. It's maybe 1cm of wood, and strips out really easily because there's just not much surface area for the screw threads to bite into. I get why they made this design choice- in theory the extra bolts and tab will keep the neck from shifting- but it's an obvious failure point. Since they're moving to a more traditional four-bolt design on future guitars I'm hopeful this issue will go away. I'm taking mine to a repair guy to see if there's a solution. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> Necrobumping this to say I disassembled my Duvell and found the source of the neck screw issue- the last two screws go into a SUPER thin tab at the end of the neck that runs under the neck pickup. It's maybe 1cm of wood, and strips out really easily because there's just not much surface area for the screw threads to bite into. I get why they made this design choice- in theory the extra bolts and tab will keep the neck from shifting- but it's an obvious failure point. Since they're moving to a more traditional four-bolt design on future guitars I'm hopeful this issue will go away. I'm taking mine to a repair guy to see if there's a solution. Will keep y'all posted.


*cough* threaded inserts *cough*


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 7, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *cough* threaded inserts *cough*



yeah that's exactly what I'm asking my repair guy to do


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Oct 8, 2019)

^ interesting they're moving to a different screw design, and tweaking the top etc. 

Wonder if the regius will get a slight facelift too, or if the 'core' models have that corner of the market sorted. 

I've been having a few fret buzz issues with mine recently, so taking to my tech. Also scouted out a potential new addition...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm glad they finally added a forearm contour to one of their guitars. If I was in the market for a new guitar the Duvel would be a tempting option now.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> On par with the best EBMM stuff, comparable to "real" ESP and ESP USA (better than E-II), and better than just about all non-J.Custom or non-Sugi Ibanez.
> 
> If you gel with the neck shapes, bodies, and aesthetics they're hard to beat.



This.

I have an all gloss regius core and a duvelle elite. Both absolutely amazing guitars. I love them both equally. The duvelle often come with nazgul bridge pickups which dont sound good in them imo. I switched mine for a distortion recently and it opened up a whole new level of awesome in that guitar.

You will not regret getting a mayones


----------



## Aumann (Oct 8, 2019)

All of this makes me want a Mayones, if i didn't dislike the looks of most of them.

Anyway, the Mayones i played were all very good quality and had impeccable action and fretwork.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 8, 2019)

Ben Pinkus said:


> ^ interesting they're moving to a different screw design, and tweaking the top etc.
> 
> Wonder if the regius will get a slight facelift too, or if the 'core' models have that corner of the market sorted.
> 
> I've been having a few fret buzz issues with mine recently, so taking to my tech. Also scouted out a potential new addition...



The Regius top and back got reprofiled in 2016-2017 to have more of a contour. It's still a more subtle drop top than the new Duvells but it's noticeably comfier than pre-2016 Regiuses.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a Duvell Q 7 baritone and a Duvell 6 Qatsi. They are both faultless instruments. They resonate like nothing else I have played and the fittings and pickups deliver a bright sound with bucket loads of note definition. 

I owned a Japan made ESP - it took 2 attempts to get an ESP I was happy with (poor QC on the locking nut position).

Both Duvells arrived in perfect condition. The Q is played daily and sounds awesome. The forearm contour makes it more comfy than the Qatsi.

Soon to be offloading my two RGDs. I should add that I’ve also played the RGD7 Uppercut - nice guitar but not worth 1500£ more than my 2 RGD ironlabels.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 10, 2019)

I really like Mayones guitars, currently own a 7-string Regius Core and a 6-string Regius. 

The build quality is superb, and the instruments are wonderful to play. 

The Regius in particular recently became my favourite guitar in my collection, replacing a Caparison Horus HGS, which is a great guitar in its own right. 

The attention to detail is also excellent, very polished instruments.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Oct 10, 2019)

I played some Mayones guitars and basses last year, they all were entirely flawless and setup really well. The only thing I didn't like is that the swamp ash bodies are way too light for my taste.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 11, 2019)

Just my opinion, but from a visual standpoint, I much preferred the Duvell shape and back carves before the facelift. 

So glad I got mine before this happened.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 12, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> Just my opinion, but from a visual standpoint, I much preferred the Duvell shape and back carves before the facelift.
> 
> So glad I got mine before this happened.



I have to see the newer Facelift models in person but I feel like I would like this newer model even more. The arm contour looks great in the photos, I think the 4 bolt neck pocket will eliminate issues people had in the past with the 6 bolt, better access to the 24th fret, etc. I am actually really interested in ordering one soon but I am unsure of their wait times.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 12, 2019)

Sdrizis89 said:


> I have to see the newer Facelift models in person but I feel like I would like this newer model even more. The arm contour looks great in the photos, I think the 4 bolt neck pocket will eliminate issues people had in the past with the 6 bolt, better access to the 24th fret, etc. I am actually really interested in ordering one soon but I am unsure of their wait times.



All the changes are great from a design perspective, I just grew to like the 6 bolt neck joint and flat top a lot visually.

To each his own though. It's still a world class instrument in any case and you can't go wrong buying one if you like RG type superstrats.


----------



## trickae (Oct 20, 2019)

There’s a couple going on eBay for a good price. Are you after a 7-string 25.5 or 27”? You can have a bit if you’d like try out the classic body shapes..


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 20, 2019)

They are top notch, but unfortunately for me I couldn’t get past the “this is a piece of art” vs this is just a guitar.

Quality=to a BFR music man? Lol, you guys crack me up. The quality is much higher in all regards, even down to the electronics cavity. The prices are high though, and at the end of the day a $5k+ instrument for day to day just wasn’t for me.

Probably, because I buy/sell like I change underwear....so you might want to disregard my opinion. If you buy to keep it forever I don’t see how you can go wrong though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 20, 2019)

penguin_316 said:


> Quality=to a BFR music man? Lol, you guys crack me up. The quality is much higher in all regards, even down to the electronics cavity. The prices are high though, and at the end of the day a $5k+ instrument for day to day just wasn’t for me.



Read the OP. 

We're not talking CS Regius stuff, just off the shelf Duvells. Very different guitars at different quality and price points.


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 21, 2019)

I had a Duvell VF 7. Adding tacky abalone binding isn’t going to change the quality of the instruments, they are the same. Yes, I’ve played regius’ as well. BFRs and Majesties are great, but not on the same level as the Mayos.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 21, 2019)

The issue I have with Mayones is that I’m yet to meet anyone who has kept one long enough outside of the Instagram/NGD shots (I’m talking 5+ years ownership of solid playing) to believe that the premium in price for “quality” is worth it. The amount on the used market to me indicates that people have distorted perceptions of how good they are and as a result sell them when they realise they don’t play THAT much better than something made at fujigen


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2019)

penguin_316 said:


> I had a Duvell VF 7. Adding tacky abalone binding isn’t going to change the quality of the instruments, they are the same. Yes, I’ve played regius’ as well. BFRs and Majesties are great, but not on the same level as the Mayos.


I'm gonna say that my Majesty Monarchy is on par with my Custom Shop Regius 

The quality is more or less the same between the two, both play effortlessly, both sound amazing. I would say the quality on both is better than my USA PRS Holcomb though fwiw


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2019)

penguin_316 said:


> I had a Duvell VF 7. Adding tacky abalone binding isn’t going to change the quality of the instruments, they are the same. Yes, I’ve played regius’ as well. BFRs and Majesties are great, but not on the same level as the Mayos.



Eh, you must have gotten lucky. 

I've played almost every Duvell CME got in stock in the last year and most were rather disappointing, at least when compared to the pricier Mayones models and especially the basses. It was a shame really as I thought I'd finally be into a Mayones, having loved the quality but not jived with either Setius or Regius.

Not to mention the goofed up neck joints that enough shipped with to warrant a redesign.

The BFR stuff has had a few black marks on quality, same with the Majesty models in particular, but that seems to be sorted now too. 

Truthfully, if you blind ordered a Duvell and Majesty both today you'd probably get a similar product as far as quality. That's just were both are at the moment.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 22, 2019)

Max is right- I've never seen a less-than-flawless Regius (and I've seen/owned many) but Duvells have been all over the place quality-wise.

Also FYI the refreshed Duvells are starting to hit dealers- there's a black limba one up on Reverb I almost bought even though I own the exact same guitar only pre-refresh, because I have Brain Problems


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 22, 2019)

Vyn said:


> The issue I have with Mayones is that I’m yet to meet anyone who has kept one long enough outside of the Instagram/NGD shots (I’m talking 5+ years ownership of solid playing) to believe that the premium in price for “quality” is worth it. The amount on the used market to me indicates that people have distorted perceptions of how good they are and as a result sell them when they realise they don’t play THAT much better than something made at fujigen




I owned my Setius for 7 years. I've had my Regius for 5 years and my Commodous Bass for 6 years. I discovered Mayones before the hype. On the flip side, I sold the Setius earlier in the year and will eventually sell the Regius. In the years since I bought the Mayones guitars, I've found other guitars I liked better and some I think are higher quality. I'm keeping the bass. The basses are far better than their guitars but even there the Mayones is my backup. My Marleaux is a better instrument.

As for Fujigen. they make great stuff for a lot of companies. Some of the work is certainly on par with Mayones but the prices on those are comparable. Obviously having a higher price does not mean it plays better. That is not the only reason a person buys an expensive guitar. If you only factor in the playability and tone, you certainly should not buy an expensive guitar. I do so because I value the craftsmanship and want something a bit different. Different usually means not mass produced and the price immediately jumps.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 24, 2019)

My main 8 has been a Regius I've had for 6 or 7 years now I think? And my main sevens are all various Mayones as well. They're the guitars I pick up when I want to just fuck around and play *and* when I'm recording, unless I have a specific need or sound I'm looking for that they don't do (tremolo stuff, the neat low-mid oomph EBMM Petruccis have). Whether it's "worth" the money you pay is entirely subjective, but I can tell you if I had to pare my guitar collection down to one instrument, it would be my Regius 7.


----------



## Acme (Oct 24, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> My main 8 has been a Regius I've had for 6 or 7 years now I think? And my main sevens are all various Mayones as well. They're the guitars I pick up when I want to just fuck around and play *and* when I'm recording, unless I have a specific need or sound I'm looking for that they don't do (tremolo stuff, the neat low-mid oomph EBMM Petruccis have). Whether it's "worth" the money you pay is entirely subjective, but I can tell you if I had to pare my guitar collection down to one instrument, it would be my Regius 7.


What kind of pickups do you have in your Regius 7? Is it a swamp ash one?


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 24, 2019)

My main one is black limba with a myrtle top, BKP juggernauts. I’m a tone wood skeptic but the limba does seem like it gives the juggs a little more warmth.


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 25, 2019)

My Duvall vf7 was a NAMM piece so, perhaps.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 25, 2019)

penguin_316 said:


> My Duvall vf7 was a NAMM piece so, perhaps.



lol since when did Namm quality count for anything, obviously they're gonna pick cream of the crop to send to namm. betcha that namm legator plays just as good as that fancy duvell


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2019)

bzhang9 said:


> betcha that namm legator plays just as good as that fancy duvell



I'll take that bet.


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll take that bet.


I know you guys won' believe me but I played a NAMM Legator Max, no fucking joke it was as good as my Regius  

I actually wish I would have bought it when it was for sale at $1200.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2019)

Jake said:


> I know you guys won' believe me but I played a NAMM Legator Max, no fucking joke it was as good as my Regius
> 
> I actually wish I would have bought it when it was for sale at $1200.



Nah, I believe you. 

I've actually played a few decent Legators. I'd never in a million years buy one over $500, but now they aren't total dumpster fires...sometimes.


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 30, 2019)

I wasn’t just saying it to provoke anyone, it’s possible my Duvell was an outlier. AKA it may have been above and beyond your average duvell. I will tell you one thing, it was an absolute work of art and I felt guilty touching it to be honest.


----------



## alexanderhelling (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey, i'm GASing for a regius 6 standart and wondering what you all think about the forearm contour. I tried a regius last year at guitar summit and thought it was curved enough for it to be very comfortable.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 23, 2020)

I liked my Regius. The build quality was impeccable. Sold it because it was a bit lifeless and didn't really inspire.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yeah every Mayones I’ve played so far (various Duvells, Regius, and Aquina) have been of a similar “quality is top tier but just missing that extra mojo to distinguish self from all the other $2k+ price point guitars”


----------



## AboutBlank (Sep 25, 2020)

alexanderhelling said:


> Hey, i'm GASing for a regius 6 standart and wondering what you all think about the forearm contour. I tried a regius last year at guitar summit and thought it was curved enough for it to be very comfortable.



Depending on where exactly you are in Hessen and whether you are mobile or not, the Music Store might be worth a visit:

https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/brands/mayones;pgid=_jXgWB6ePpJSRpWvgYBbzoeL0000Hcbp_GFX


----------



## rowsi (Sep 25, 2020)

alexanderhelling said:


> Hey, i'm GASing for a regius 6 standart and wondering what you all think about the forearm contour. I tried a regius last year at guitar summit and thought it was curved enough for it to be very comfortable.



Check out Farm-Sound in Kassel. I ordered my Setius there after GASing for a Regius. They have 2 Regius (both with old forearm design, though) and 1 Setius in stock atm. I found the Setius much more pleasing, both sonically and haptically.
If you have to have a Regius, check out the Regius Core models. Those you'd have to try out either at Music-Store in Cologne oder ProMusicTools in Munich.


----------



## lewis (Sep 25, 2020)

soulless and uninspiring

had to track a whole album with one. Unenjoyable experience







but with blackhawks


----------



## Avedas (Sep 25, 2020)

I typically detest using such vague, hand-wavey terms such as "soul" or "mojo" and their lack thereof, but I've played a bunch of Mayones guitars around town and that was my impression of almost all of them, although I certainly couldn't explain succinctly why. The Regius Core Classic was really nice though. Duvells were the worst offenders.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 26, 2020)

Sometimes you just don't jibe well with a particular kind of guitar! It's a weird instrument like that.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 26, 2020)

A lot of people that have played/owned Aristides have reported similar experiences. Makes me wonder if the ultra stiff construction contributes to this. 

This is purely an an observation, not fact, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2020)

dmlinger said:


> A lot of people that have played/owned Aristides have reported similar experiences. Makes me wonder if the ultra stiff construction contributes to this.
> 
> This is purely an an observation, not fact, so take it for what it's worth.



It's just par the course for stuff that's so hyped up. 

I don't think it really has anything to do with the actual instruments, just all of our own unique perspectives as far as what we like and don't.


----------



## Dyingsea (Sep 26, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Yeah every Mayones I’ve played so far (various Duvells, Regius, and Aquina) have been of a similar “quality is top tier but just missing that extra mojo to distinguish self from all the other $2k+ price point guitars”



You mean like 3-4K now. They priced themselves out of their target demographic years ago IMO trying to go more boutique. I see most of their stock just sitting for sale now for months And months even used pieces. They were a good value back 10 or so years ago.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 26, 2020)

Dyingsea said:


> You mean like 3-4K now. They priced themselves out of their target demographic years ago IMO trying to go more boutique. I see most of their stock just sitting for sale now for months And months even used pieces. They were a good value back 10 or so years ago.



I guess I inherently think $2k is the start of the "top tier" guitars, though I might be like a decade late since what I used to think were $3k guitars are now like $5k (looking at you ESP)


----------



## AltecGreen (Sep 26, 2020)

Dyingsea said:


> You mean like 3-4K now. They priced themselves out of their target demographic years ago IMO trying to go more boutique. I see most of their stock just sitting for sale now for months And months even used pieces. They were a good value back 10 or so years ago.



It was a reasonable value when I bought my first Mayones. They still seem to be selling. I traded in my custom seven string Regius to GC in that Sugi deal and that Regius sold in less than seven days.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 26, 2020)

dmlinger said:


> Makes me wonder if the ultra stiff construction contributes to this.



what’s interesting is people have the exact same complaints about neck-thru Kiesels.


----------



## Kovah (Sep 27, 2020)

Dyingsea said:


> You mean like 3-4K now. They priced themselves out of their target demographic years ago IMO trying to go more boutique. I see most of their stock just sitting for sale now for months And months even used pieces. They were a good value back 10 or so years ago.



I don't find their price tag to be above similar builders. Sure, the fancy 5A carved quilted top will cost you an arm but they've always been a custom shop (or semi-custom). Some dealers order a shit load of guitars but that only targets people who follow the hype and can't wait 10 months for a custom.


----------



## Vede (Sep 27, 2020)

Incredible guitars, top-notch build quality. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vede (Sep 27, 2020)

Double post. Ignore.


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Sep 27, 2020)

I got my Mayones Regius Core 7 back in November of last year. I'm in a small town in Canada so I have absolutely no option to try before buying, but I found one that basically would have been what I'd order if I got it custom made anyway and couldn't pass it up. Even though I was slightly skeptical about the hype, the sheer amount of hype that's out there made me have to give it a shot.

I've heard from more than one person, and seen it a few more times in this thread, that Regius guitars they have played "sound like concrete", are "soulless", "lifeless", etc. But I have to say mine completely lived up to the hype and then some. Better than my J. Custom and Custom Shop ESPs, maybe not by a huge degree, but when you get into this price point, diminishing returns absolutely apply. I can't imagine a guitar playing or sounding better than this. We'll see what I say another 4-5 years from now, but after almost one year of ownership I can safely say I'm well out of the honeymoon phase and still play mine every day and plan to hold onto it forever.


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2020)

As I have experience with neither, @Wyvern Claw Im curious as to how you find it better than the CS ESP?


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Sep 27, 2020)

budda said:


> As I have experience with neither, @Wyvern Claw Im curious as to how you find it better than the CS ESP?


It's a little difficult to quantify, but easily one of my best sounding and playing guitars is an ESP Jeff Hanneman sig. I also have another full-blown custom I bought used years ago, also a great guitar. But the Mayones just plays smoother. Part of that might be the SS frets, and sound-wise, part of it might be just down to the pickups (though tight, saturated death metal tones are my main thing so the EMG set in the ESP is great for that but the Duncans in the Mayones sound great for that too while being more versatile), but even when played acoustically the Mayones is just a touch more vibrant and resonant. Total opposite of the dead and soulless comments others have made.

You couldn't find a flaw with the ESP if you tried, these are only small things that you might notice when you compare side to side. And I must say, ESP is still my favorite company just partially due to nostalgia, but also because as a whole, they might be a little more equal, my particular Mayones just happens to slightly edge out my main ESP. 

The Mayones doesn't even have anything crazy installed for pickups, just a Jazz/JB 7 set, but it almost feels like they picked the perfect pickups for that particular guitar. They most certainly didn't, but that is how it seems to have turned out, and I can't imagine a set of BKPs being any better, just different maybe. The rest is all stuff that's subjective or stuff you can change if you want. Locking tuners on the Mayones are a big plus, but also something I could put on the ESP if I really wanted. The Mayones also looks far, far more pleasing and inspiring to pick up and play with the binding, nice top wood, and unique finish as opposed to a flat-black super strat, but that's the preference part.

Sorry for the ramblings, as I said, it is a bit difficult to quantify, so hopefully that didn't cause me to over-explain too much. I love them both, as well as my entire hoard of other guitars, but there's just something special for me about that Mayones even though that seems almost sacrilegious since I've had my ESP and other favorites for much longer.


----------

